# Two wobbly kittens



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

It's some time since I posted on the forum. Been busy with one thing or another. Hope you all had a good Christmas and wish you Happy New Year.

I am still volunteering at the Dove Holes Cat Sanctuary near Buxton. We have taken in a number of wobbly cats (cerebellum hyperplasia) which is very similar to Cerebral Palsy in humans.

We have two gorgeous kittens with slight CH desperately needing a forever home together. They are about six months old, very playful and friendly. At the moment they are in a foster home and play outside every day. They climb and do all the things that normal kittens do.

If you think you could offer these two lovely kittens a home please message me.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Henry, the kitten I have used as my avatar has quite severe CH. He would probably have been quite difficult to rehome so I decided to adopt him. He's been with me a couple of weeks now and has settled in well with my other two cats. Henry is only four months old and really doesn't know he's a wobbly!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw Henry is very cute! Bumping up for you, I hope the kittens can find a lovely forever home x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Your new kitten is gorgeous and obviously lucky to have found his home with you.
is there a facebook page for CH cats? Might be worth posting on that kind of page as you might find owners who already have experience of the condition


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

I did not know about this condition in cats but if you google, there are a few videos and a lot of information.

I am considering adopting a kitten/young cat (we already have a cat) but unfortunately, I am in London and can only consider one cat. I hope they find a loving forever home very soon.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Just to let you know the two wobbly cats have been rehomed together.

Henry is still with me and is doing so well. He's a delightful addition to my feline family.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh he is just adorable!


----------

